
Virgil: Sentiment Analysis for Chatbots - eorge_g
http://www.getvirgil.com/
======
rememberlenny
This is a interesting insight into the field of bot related analytics.

Are there any good articles people know of the metrics of interest for bots?

~~~
eorge_g
Thanks for checking it out. We're bot builders ourselves and are building
tools we wanted to exist.

We'll be writing about our learnings from building and using Virgil very soon.

~~~
rememberlenny
I feel like instead of "sentiment analysis", which is the technical purpose,
you could reframe it. The idea of bot dissatisfaction detection or bot
interaction error detection would seem more encompassing.

~~~
eorge_g
Thanks for the feedback, it's very much appreciated

